# False advertisement



## jaaadee (Oct 12, 2018)

Every morning I watch a surge go off in my area for a half hr or so and never get a surge call only calls 15 min away. Then the surge disappears. They r playing with our heads abusing the vulnerable. We are up with bells on ready to serve u uber and were treated like fools. From now on when I awake I will be turning on my Lyft app.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’ve been noticing more and more, I’ll drop off an Uber ride in some mundane neighborhood and boom the area is surging. It last a couple seconds then gone. If the surge was real, I should’ve received a stacked ping nearing drop off. Ubers just trying to fool drivers that they’re in a hot spot. Tots bs!


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

That could be true, or it could be their algorithms are just crappy.

I've been burned by the surge showing, then receiving a request from the surge area, and not getting any surge fee! Called to complain, and they told me the surge level always shows in the ride request. That's a convenient excuse. I call it bait and switch. Show a surge, then get a ride from the surge that doesn't show the surge and claim the surge ended just prior to the request. That's BS, since I've witnessed it at 3 and 4 and according to them it goes instantly to 1 just before the request, without passing through 2.x or 1.x. Complete fake!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jaaadee said:


> Every morning I watch a surge go off in my area for a half hr or so and never get a surge call only calls 15 min away. Then the surge disappears. They r playing with our heads abusing the vulnerable. We are up with bells on ready to serve u uber and were treated like fools. From now on when I awake I will be turning on my Lyft app.


Welcome to " REALITY".

When did you AWAKEN ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

jaaadee said:


> Every morning I watch a surge go off in my area for a half hr or so and never get a surge call only calls 15 min away. Then the surge disappears. They r playing with our heads abusing the vulnerable. We are up with bells on ready to serve u uber and were treated like fools. From now on when I awake I will be turning on my Lyft app.


That's your problem, you wake up and let reality disappoint you for another day.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jenga said:


> That could be true, or it could be their algorithms are just crappy.
> 
> I've been burned by the surge showing, then receiving a request from the surge area, and not getting any surge fee! Called to complain, and they told me the surge level always shows in the ride request. That's a convenient excuse. I call it bait and switch. Show a surge, then get a ride from the surge that doesn't show the surge and claim the surge ended just prior to the request. That's BS, since I've witnessed it at 3 and 4 and according to them it goes instantly to 1 just before the request, without passing through 2.x or 1.x. Complete fake!


Sometimes the app doesn't refresh and there is still red but it doesn't show a dollar sign. There isn't a surge. When the request comes in, if there is surge you will see it on the ping.


----------

